# ¿Porque la potencia de generacion de los grupos electrógenos se da en kva?



## Reivan85 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hola me gustaria saber por que la potencia de generación de los grupos electrógenos se da normalmente en kva y no en KW. Conozco la relacción entre la potencia activa, reactiva y aparente pero no comprendo por que no lo dan directamente en KW que pienso que seria un dato más util ¿El fabricante debería dar el factor de potencia? ¿Cual es normalmente el factor de potencia de un grupo electrógeno? Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 27, 2012)

El fabricante del generador no te puede dar el factor de potencia de la carga. Por eso te da la potencia aparente admisible por el generador. Lo que conectes ya es cosa tuya.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 27, 2012)

El factor de potencia depende de la carga que pongas, no del grupo.

A los bobinados del generador les interesa solamente la corriente que les circule (por el calentamiento), si la carga es resistiva pura o fuertemente inductiva les dá igual mientras la corriente sea la misma.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 27, 2012)

Como te han dicho, no lo dan en KW porque esa (como sabes) es sólo la potencia activa, o sea potencia disipada por una carga 100% resistiva

Después existe la potencia reactiva (KVAr) que es la consumida por cargas reactivas inductivas y capacitivas, como motores por ejemplo.

A menos que sólo quieras conectarle al generador una estufa eléctrica que es casi totalmente resistiva, te conviene saber KVA antes que KW


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2012)

Para darte una mejor idea , supongamos que tu generador es de 4.000 kVA , si el coseno de fi de tu vivienda es 0,8 (valor bastante común incluyendo motores , heladera , lavarropas) entonces la potencia disponible será de 4.000 x 0,8 = 3.200 Watts.

Se podría corregir ésto colocándole capacitores en paralelo.

Saludos !


----------



## chclau (Jul 28, 2012)

Solo una pequeña aclaraciòn, la potencia reactiva no es consumida, sòlo la potencia activa es consumida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Solo una pequeña aclaraciòn, la potencia reactiva no es consumida, sòlo la potencia activa es consumida.


 
 buena aclaración.

Pero dede ser generada , algo así como que el generador debe generarla y se la devuelven a destiempo.

Dicho de otra forma , el combustible para la reactiva se gasta igual


----------



## chclau (Jul 28, 2012)

No, tampoco eso es correcto. Un generador activando una carga puramente reactiva NO gastaria casi nada de combustible, solamente aquel necesario para vencer los rozamientos y el producido por sus perdidas resistivas internas, pero no puede ser que se gaste potencia que no va a ningun lado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2012)

Pensá el porque te la cobran


----------



## chclau (Jul 28, 2012)

Que yo sepa nadie paga por ¨potencia reactiva¨, los medidores de luz miden potencia activa. En las industrias se limita el factor de potencia porque si este es muy bajo la compañìa de electricidad pierde mucha plata en las líneas de transmisión, o sea que podés pagar una multa, pero no pagás la potencia reactiva por cantidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2012)

Una carga reactiva consume corriente pero desfasada de la tensión ? 

Adelantada o atrasada segun sea capacitiva o inductiva ?


----------



## chclau (Jul 28, 2012)

El problema es que muchas veces se usa la palabra ¨consumo¨ y no es la más correcta para corriente. Una carga reactiva conduce corriente desfasada de la tensión. El consumo de la carga es solamente su potencia activa. Una carga teòrica capacitiva o inductiva pura no consume absolutamente nada. Obviamente que eso no existe en la realidad, no existen capacitores puros ni generadores sin resistencia interna y no se usan cables de conexión superconductores.

Pero hablando en teoría, una fuente conectada a una carga reactiva pura NO entrega potencia. Y si es una carga mixta, la única potencia entregada es la potencia activa.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 29, 2012)

Pues si, la potencia será aparente, pero la corriente es muy real y esa corriente calienta y "llena los cables". Como el generador tiene unas secciones concretas resultan unas intensidades admisibles concretas que implican unos VA en particular.
El ejemplo tonto, ponemos un condensador cuya Z=1 Ohm, a 220 V salen 220A pero 0W, si el generador es de 2200 "W" se quemaría el fusible y que solo soportaría 10A. Si el generador indica 2200VA ya se ve claro que no vale.

Por cierto que si que hay contadores de reactiva en trifásica y se cobra. Aunque no sea efectiva" ocupa línea y mas cosas...


----------



## foso (Jul 29, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> No, tampoco eso es correcto. Un generador activando una carga puramente reactiva NO gastaria casi nada de combustible, solamente aquel necesario para vencer los rozamientos y el producido por sus perdidas resistivas internas, pero no puede ser que se gaste potencia que no va a ningun lado.



Si es correcto. La potencia reactiva debe ser generada, por eso es que te dan la potencia disponible en KVA. 

La potencia intantánea está compuesta por harmónicos + un valor promedio. El valor promedio es la potencia activa, los harmónicos son la potencia reactiva (suben y bajan). Si mi carga consume 200W de activa pero tiene picos de 500 VA de potencia instantánea, ¿De cuánto debo comprar mi generador? de 200W o de 500 VA ??

Si compro el de 200W tal vez este no pueda administrar los picos de potencia instantánea que requiere mi carga. Yo compraría el de 500 VA.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 29, 2012)

Cuchenme una cosita....los medidores de luz modernos SI te cobran la reactiva y por qué piensan que en las industrias la cobran y la MULTAN???

Si no afectara, nadie haría tanto drama por la reactiva y menos que menos por la reactiva inductiva sobre todo


----------



## chclau (Jul 29, 2012)

foso dijo:


> Si es correcto. La potencia reactiva debe ser generada, por eso es que te dan la potencia disponible en KVA.
> 
> La potencia intantánea está compuesta por harmónicos + un valor promedio. El valor promedio es la potencia activa, los harmónicos son la potencia reactiva (suben y bajan). Si mi carga consume 200W de activa pero tiene picos de 500 VA de potencia instantánea, ¿De cuánto debo comprar mi generador? de 200W o de 500 VA ??
> 
> Si compro el de 200W tal vez este no pueda administrar los picos de potencia instantánea que requiere mi carga. Yo compraría el de 500 VA.



Entonces, si el generador está en vacío también se consume toda la potencia que produce? El consumo depende de la carga, no del generador. Si no hay carga, no hay consumo (o es mínimo correspondiendo sòlo a pèrdidas). Si se conecta una carga reactiva pura de 10 Ohm, las únicas pèrdidas son las pèrdidas resistivas en el bobinado del generador y las pèrdidas mecánicas.

Si se conecta una carga resistiva pura de 10 Ohm, además de las pèrdidas resistivas en el bobinado del generador y las pèrdidas mecánicas, tendré la potencia entregada a la carga de 10Ohm.

La diferencia entre el primero y el segundo caso es que en el primero NO se transfiere nada de potencia a la carga, y en el segundo, sí.

Por otra parte, la potencia reactiva no tiene relaciòn solamente con los armònicos, puedo tener una onda generada senoidal perfecta e IGUAL tendrè potencia activa y reactiva si la carga tiene una componente inductiva o capacitiva.

Con respecto a las industrias, es cierto que se multa cuando hay factor de potencia bajo, pero NO se paga por la potencia reactiva POR UNIDAD. Por dar un ejemplo, si mi factor de potencia es 0.9 y estoy consumiendo 900W, la potencia reactiva total sería 1000VA pero yo pago solamente por los 900W de potencia consumida real. O sea que los 100VA de componente reactiva ¨son gratis¨.

El problema es que TODA la corriente atraviesa la red de distribución eléctrica, entonces si el fdp es muy bajo crecen las pérdidas en la red de distribución, por eso te multan. Pero no te la cobran por unidad, como sì se paga la potencia activa.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 29, 2012)

Eso dependerá del país o del tipo de contrato; si que se ponen contadores de reactiva y no son para decorar.
Y si bien la potencia media o a la larga de un condensador es cero, la instantánea no lo es, y hablo de potencia real, de los vatios W. Un condensador o una bobina a ratos absorbe potencia real activa y luego la devuelve, luego "algo" tendrá que generar esos picos puntuales de potencia y luego se la tendrá que "comer" cuando la bobina o condensador la retornen a la red o al generador, y desde luego los amperios son amperios a secas y son muy reales y pasan por el cable, lo calientan etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Y si bien la potencia media o a la larga de un condensador es cero, la instantánea no lo es, y hablo de potencia real, de los vatios W. *Un condensador o una bobina a ratos absorbe potencia real activa y luego la devuelve*, *luego "algo" tendrá que generar esos picos puntuales de potencia y luego se la tendrá que "comer"* cuando la bobina o condensador la retornen a la red o al generador, y desde luego los amperios son amperios a secas y son muy reales y pasan por el cable, lo calientan etc.


 
 La gasolina se gasta igual


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Jul 29, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> El factor de potencia depende de la carga que pongas, no del grupo.
> 
> A los bobinados del generador les interesa solamente la corriente que les circule (por el calentamiento), si la carga es resistiva pura o fuertemente inductiva les dá igual mientras la corriente sea la misma.



Eduardo, lo que decís es correcto, pero existen limitaciones. A un grupo electrógeno no se le puede conectar cualquier tipo de carga. El fabricante da un factor de potencia mínimo que suele variar entre 0.7 y 0.8, esto quiere decir que no se podés conectar, por ejemplo, una carga inductiva pura. Esto está relacionado con el desfasaje entre tensión y corriente que puede soportar el generador eléctrico del grupo electrógeno.
Trabajo todos los días con estos equipos y lo veo delante de mis ojos.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 29, 2012)

ezedemontegrande dijo:


> Eduardo, lo que decís es correcto, pero existen limitaciones. A un grupo electrógeno no se le puede conectar cualquier tipo de carga. El fabricante da un factor de potencia mínimo que suele variar entre 0.7 y 0.8, esto quiere decir que no se podés conectar, por ejemplo, una carga inductiva pura. Esto está relacionado con el desfasaje entre tensión y corriente que puede soportar el generador eléctrico del grupo electrógeno.
> Trabajo todos los días con estos equipos y lo veo delante de mis ojos.


Te falta aclarar el por qué de esa limitación. ¿Que es lo que le pasa al grupo? ¿Como se comporta?


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Jul 29, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Te falta aclarar el por qué de esa limitación. ¿Que es lo que le pasa al grupo? ¿Como se comporta?



Si conectás cargas de un factor de potencia inadecuado generarás recalentamiento en el rotor y/o inestabilidades en la tensión de salida. Adjunto una curva típica sacada del manual del fabricante del Equipo.

Para evitar este tipo de inconveneintes se suelen utilizar correctores de factor de potencia a la salida de Grupo Electrógeno.

Saludos


----------



## foso (Jul 29, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Te falta aclarar el por qué de esa limitación. ¿Que es lo que le pasa al grupo? ¿Como se comporta?




interesante el "porque" de esa limitación. No se me ocurre. Será para limitar los picos de corriente??? 





ezedemontegrande dijo:


> Si conectás cargas de un factor de potencia inadecuado generarás recalentamiento en el rotor y/o inestabilidades en la tensión de salida. Adjunto una curva típica sacada del manual del fabricante del Equipo.
> 
> Para evitar este tipo de inconveneintes se suelen utilizar correctores de factor de potencia a la salida de Grupo Electrógeno.
> 
> Saludos



haa, es un problema de estabilidad entonces en el sistema de control o regulación de tensión. Pero ahí ya estamos hablando de un generador con electrónica de potencia incorporada.


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Jul 29, 2012)

foso dijo:


> interesante el "porque" de esa limitación. No se me ocurre. Será para limitar los picos de corriente???



Es para limitar la inestabilidad de tensión en la salida del grupo electrógeno. La tensión de salida de un generador eléctrico real depende del factor potencia de la carga que le conectes, entender desde la teoría el porque implica meterse con complejos diagramas fasoriales que aparecen en libros dedicados a máquinas eléctricas.Si te interesa el tema te puedo recomendar el libro "Máquinas Eléctricas" de A.E.Fitzgeral





DOSMETROS dijo:


> La gasolina se gasta igual



El consumo de gasolina de un grupo electrógeno no depende de la potencia reactiva, sólo de la potencia activa. El dato de consumo de gasolina se da por kW, no por kVA. Te adjunto una hoja de datos donde lo podés ver.

Saludos





foso dijo:


> interesante el "porque" de esa limitación. No se me ocurre. Será para limitar los picos de corriente???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No estoy hablando de un generador con electrónica de potencia incorporada a la salida, ese es otro tema completamente distinto. La inestabilidad mencionada se poduce directamente en la sailda del generador eléctrico.


----------



## puntano87 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hola gente, posteo mi duda acá ya que la veo relacionada, si no pido disculpas. Resulta que tengo un grupo electrógeno chico (GAMMA 950 - 800w - 220vac - 12vcc), lo compré usado hace 2 años y lo pongo en funcionamiento algunos fines de semana con luces y demás cuando voy al campo, pero han pasado cosas extrañas como por ejemplo que se incendió un balastro electrónico de un tubo fluorescente, y ahora conecté un amplificador de 40w y resulta que me reventó los capacitores y el puente rectificador. El trafo todavía no lo pruebo. ¿tienen alguna idea de lo que puede estar generando este problema? Porque lo primero que se me viene a la mente es un pico de tensión, pero tendría que ser muy alto para destruirlos y un grupo electrógeno no sé si sería capaz de generar esos picos. Si no, otro caso podría ser la variación de la frecuencia (que en estos días la voy a probar con un frecuencimetro), la cual podría alterar la histéresis del transformador y provocar salidas indeseadas.. ¿Alguno de ustedes se han encontrado con problemas similares? Estaría agradecido si pudieran ayudarme. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2012)

Frecuencia , tensión y forma de onda (que en los grupos chicos no es senoidal ni parecida)


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Nov 9, 2012)

Puntano87, el problema, es la distorsión armónica que tiene la onda de salida de tensión del Grupo Electrógeno. Dentro de la señal existen muchas componentes de frecuencias superiores a 50 Hz que dañan los componenentes de la fuente de tu amplificador. Para sistemas eléctrónicos tenés que utilizar un grupo electrógeno de tipo inverter, lo cuales tienen una señal senoidal mucho mas limpia. En este grupos el alternador carga una banco capacitivo con tensión continua y a partir de este banco se alimenta a un inversor de 220 V de salida (el inversor es un circuito switching que tranforma tensión continua en alterna). Estos grupos tienen una señal de salida casi perfecta, pero pueden quemarse mas fácilmente si le conectás alguna carga que genere picos de corriente (heladera por ejemplo).

Saludos!!


----------



## puntano87 (Nov 12, 2012)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, no tengo un osciloscopio para ver la salida del grupo, pero seguramente que no es senoidal pura.. Les comento que este finde repare la fuente del amplificador y solamente se habian reventado los capacitores, que eran de 25V y la fuente normalmente suministra 18V. Pensando en que la causa podría haber sido un pico de tension, conecté al ampli a un estabilizador de tension común (el que uso para la compu) y despues al grupo, y la verdad que funcionó bien. Ahora teniendo en cuenta lo de un inverter, este grupo tiene una salida de 12V, y vos Eze (o el que sepa) que seguramente has visto alguno desarmado, sabría decirme si esa salida es continua pura o es solamente una salida pulsante para cargar una bateria?. Por que si fuera continua, desde allí se podria crear el elevador de tension (CC-CC) y alimentar directamente las placas del amplificador.


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Nov 13, 2012)

Lo que se me ocurre para verificar rápidamente si es continua pura o pulsante podrías conectar un voltímetro en modo medición de corriente alterna y si el valor medido es cero debería ser continua pura.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 14, 2012)

Es alterna seguro al 100% lo que no será es una senoidal perfecta


----------

